
Show HN: Shodan 3D interface using THREE.js - achillean
https://simple.shodan.io/
======
throwanem
A content-lite showpiece, but a pretty one.

~~~
achillean
Yeah, I'm still experimenting with how to display more information though I'm
weary of showing too much and making it look too busy.

